# Moving to Sharm January 2010



## Geemax (Dec 14, 2009)

British couple in their 50's seeking advice on a few things prior to a move (to work)

1. What is the best area to live in?
2. There seems to be a fairly good choice of accommodation to rent - is this the case?
3. We will need to buy or lease a car - what is the secondhand market like or is new the only option?
4. Are there local gyms/fitness clubs to join?
5. Is there a local H*sh House Harriers?

Geemax


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Geemax said:


> British couple in their 50's seeking advice on a few things prior to a move (to work)
> 
> 1. What is the best area to live in?
> 2. There seems to be a fairly good choice of accommodation to rent - is this the case?
> ...


Hi Geemax,

1. There are a lot of lovely areas to live in here in Sharm, it would really depend on where you will work and if you would like to be near the town or somewhere a bit away from it all. Nabq Bay is a lovely area, but many residents here consider it to be "far away" as it's about half an hour from "Naama Bay", which is another nice area to live. Alternatively there is the Hadaba area, which is popular for many but I prefer to be in resorts.

2. There is a very good range of apartments available for rent in Sharm, but unfortunately many have been furnished to "Egyptian" taste and are not always what we'd come to expect. There are far more European owners in Nabq with more European furniture, but can also find a few nice places in Naama Bay/Hadaba area, but often more expensive.

3. Cars can be rented from around 3000 LE per month, alternatively you can buy either new or used. To be honest second hand cars do not devalue much in this country, and you can find yourself paying thousands for a beat up, scratched and crashed old banger, so a new car without the milage or history can often be considered safer or give you more peace of mind. Most cars are bought on credit and are usually more expensive than you would find in UK as they have VERY high import taxes. On the otherhand depending on where you live and your lifestyle it would not be a necessity to have a car.

4. Yes there are local gyms, mostly in hotels. Membership fees vary wildly.

5. Sorry to be naive or stupid but I have no idea what that is!!!


----------



## sungirl (Nov 25, 2009)

I wondered what on earth the H*sh House Harriers was too so I googled it and found this...
UK Hash House harriers

I thought they were asking about a local ganja dealer !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

There are hash harriers in Cairo, been to it a couple of times.. they say they are a drinking group with a running problem lol


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

sungirl said:


> I wondered what on earth the H*sh House Harriers was too so I googled it and found this...
> UK Hash House harriers
> 
> I thought they were asking about a local ganja dealer !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm glad someone else thought that too!!


----------



## sungirl (Nov 25, 2009)

LMAO That gave me a good laugh!

I nearly didn't post it but glad I did now!!! In fact, the vision in my head was of a HHH Moped driver with a stash of gear zipping round Sharm making answering calls and making his deliveries!!!!! LOL!!!!! I do have an overactive imagination!!!


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

sungirl said:


> LMAO That gave me a good laugh!
> 
> I nearly didn't post it but glad I did now!!! In fact, the vision in my head was of a HHH Moped driver with a stash of gear zipping round Sharm making answering calls and making his deliveries!!!!! LOL!!!!! I do have an overactive imagination!!!


HAHAHAHAHAHA

I didn't go so far as the moped image, but I did also think something drug related. Glad I'm also not alone in my thoughts.

Sam


----------



## Geemax (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice - still trying to find out where my work will be!
Didn't mean to alarm folks with the "Hash" thing ("Hash House" was actually a nickname for a restaurant in KL)
I know of the Cairo Hash and there was one in Alexandria.


----------

